# Probe Wires



## challenger srt (Mar 10, 2017)

How do you folks run your temp probe wires into the smoker without crushing them, I have an offset Brinkman. Thanks.


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 10, 2017)

I have an upright propane smoker and I run my probes through the upper vent.
I just cant close that vent but I always run with it wide open anyway. 

r2


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 10, 2017)

Where abouts and how do you position your thermometer to get your grill temp? Just sit it on the rack? Any pictures would be nice
Thanks


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 10, 2017)

I will post some pics tomorrow but it is pretty simple.
Dont know if you have done this but you should calibrate your probes in boiling water at 212 degrees.
I have a standard rack clip that I place on the rack I am using for the meat. 
I also temperature mapped my chamber and found that from the bottom rack position to the top rack position I could easily have 30 to 50 degrees differences.
So if I am going for low temps I put the meat at the top of the chamber and if I am going for higher temps the rack is in the bottom position. 
Make sense?
What would you like pics of?

r2


----------



## trundle888 (Mar 10, 2017)

Great thanks!


----------



## geezer (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, on my Kamodo the felt gasket on the meeting edges of the base and lid conform around the lead wires and no harm is done to them. I'm still using the leads that came with my controller 5 or so years ago.
In your case, as has been said, you'll probably have to go through the top vent if you don't have one on the side anywhere.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

trundle888 said:


> Where abouts and how do you position your thermometer to get your grill temp? Just sit it on the rack? Any pictures would be nice
> Thanks


Many have taken a tater, cut it in half, put the spud cut side on the grate, and insert a probe about a half-inch up from the cut edge.  Works like a charm:  no clean-up, and toss when done.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

Challenger SRT said:


> How do you folks run your temp probe wires into the smoker without crushing them, I have an offset Brinkman. Thanks.


You upright or horizontal?  There's HUGGEEEE differences between the two, and more nuances with Geez's Kamado.  R2 (minus D2) runs a propane vert:  I run a stick horizontal, so 2 of 3 of us may be feeding you a big ol' crap sammich.  OP needs to clarify, and I'm going on the assumption that Trundle is on a vert since he sidled up to R2.  

We're all about helping one another, but make sure that all variables are covered so you don't get bad info.  Great place to start is your profile, and listing out your equipment so folks can get you accurate info.  I didn't until recently, and it's made a world of difference once I spelled out my gear in my sig line.  Easy to do, and will be quite helpful to you and others.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 10, 2017)

I purchased some Teflon tube. It can withstand temps up to 500F. I cut the length that I want, and then use a knife to slit it lengthwise. I then open it up and slip it over the wire. When I use the thermometer in my Weber BBQ, there are a few holes on the side, and I make sure the Teflon tube fits into that hole, and the probe wire is inside the tube. You could probably use an even narrower diameter tube, but this size works perfectly in my ancient Weber Genesis.

This approach won't help if you are trying to get the wire out of a regular oven or any other heating device that doesn't have any sort of opening, but for anything where you want to protect the wire from heat or from being cut, this works great. Here is a link to the exact item.

Crack-Resistant Teflon[emoji]174[/emoji] PFA Semi-Clear Tube 51805K86 Flexible, 5/32" ID, 1/4" OD


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2017)

Honestly I just shut the lid on the wires. I have 4 smokers & do the same thing with all of them.

Never had a problem with damaging the wires.

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 11, 2017)

I


SmokinAl said:


> Honestly I just shut the lid on the wires. I have 4 smokers & do the same thing with all of them.
> 
> Never had a problem with damaging the wires.
> 
> Al


I worry about it because I had a different remote thermometer before I had my Maverick. It didn't last through the first use on my Weber Genesis BBQ. I called customer support and they claimed that the wires were not designed for use in a BBQ, even though I pointed out to them that it states on the outside of the package that BBQ is one of the anticipated uses. I sent that back for a refund and then got the Maverick.

However, when I opened it up, the wires looked just the same as those on the defective brand I just returned.

That's what got me started trying to protect the wires. I have had no problems on my grill, smoker, or oven, but  we did lose one probe when my wife immersed it in water during cleaning. She now refused to touch them for fear of breaking them.

So, my impression is that they are actually pretty delicate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Depending on how thick your metal is you could possibly use the silicone grommet that Weber makes for the WSM's.

I'd drill through the end opposite the fire box and place the grommet in there. Requires a 1 1/4" hole. 

Another option is the brass lamp tubbing replacement kit. Get one big enough to run the fitting that plugs into the unit. Same thing drill proper sized hole. If you're worried about the leakage stuff a piece of tin foil in the hole, it won't hurts the wires. 

The Weber gasket can be purchased at ereplacementparts.com

The lamp tube kits are at Ace Hardware and The bigger box hardware stores. 

I believe that in my Mini-WSM section of my Mega there is a thread with the Weber part number for the silicone gasket.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Nope that thread isn't in there!

Here's the link for the grommet:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/194118/mini-mod-monday


----------

